# Harbor Freight 20% entire purchase 12/12-12/13 coupon



## ChooChooMike (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got a coupon from H/F for 20% your ENTIRE purchase ! Good on 12/12-12/13/08 only !

Hmmmmmmm, gotta be something I can use from there  

I'm sorta in the market for a grinder and contemplating a bandsaw ...

Anyone have H/F recommendations (scary as those may be :big ??

Mike


----------



## ksouers (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I'm not a HF fan, but I think the horizontal band saw is a pretty good deal. It looks the same as all the others are selling, but a lot lower price. While you're out I'd stop and buy an extra blade or two, good ones, not the HF variety.

Their engine hoists also seem to be a pretty good deal. The orange dead blow hammers seem to be good as well.
The store near me seems too much like a Chinese outlet mall, so I really don't go there unless I need something I know they have, and it has a (somewhat) decent reputation.


----------



## shred (Dec 11, 2008)

FWIW, there's always a bunch of the engine hoists on Craigslist here, although they mostly ask about what you could get a new one for 20% off. Handy things for moving heavy stuff, but kinda bulky to store, even the fold-up ones.

I use a fair bit of their stuff, and the return policy is pretty good if there's a store near you.

I 2nd the bandsaw being a pretty good deal-- mine needed tuning, but it's cut a whole lot of material since then. Cheap bash-it-up tooling like hex key sets and make-any-old-hole drill sets I get there on sale so I can leave a set with each machine. Another good one is a set of cheap big longnose pliers, then drill the jaws to hold round stock in various small sizes. Bogstandard posted that long ago and I'm always reaching for the pair I made.


----------



## BillH (Dec 11, 2008)

I once bought a HF T handle hex wrench set on sale for 7$. I took the smallest one and wrapped it around my pinky as if it was made out of lead.
Yes, some stuff in that store should be avoided.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 11, 2008)

I *AM* a HF fan myself.

It's not too hard to separate out the good from the junk.
For machine tools like their 9 X 20 lathe or mini milling machine, they are the same
Sieg machines sold by other vendors but at lower prices.
If you need customer support that price difference will become evident.

Common scene needs to kick in.
If it is an electrical tool that includes the line: "spare brushes included" 
well that might not be a best buy. 

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's the coupon link for everyone :

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayPage.do?pageFile=FatWallet081212.html

So how are their bandsaws for light usage ?







http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=93762






http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=37151

Is this one rated for metal ?






http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=96980


----------



## shred (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the green one. It's done great for me. Doesn't always cut completely square, but it cuts and cuts and cuts..


----------



## rake60 (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't comment on that ad.

My band saw is gray. 






I bought it at a Tractor Supply store here in town.
Same machine, just cost $20 more for the gray paint and the convince 
of not having to drive 20 miles to a HF store...

Rick


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 12, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Here's the coupon link for everyone :
> 
> http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayPage.do?pageFile=FatWallet081212.html



Have you looked at the coupon   Just for you
   Fat Wallet Customers I don't think they would send out an email like that, Besides who ever did it, might not have know the bar code and number below is their ID tracking number from H F's the marketing department as mine has my address numbers in it.

If you want the coupons sign up for them on the web site. I have gotten 2 in the last week one For 25% and 15% in addition they send out other coupons every other day. you can always not use them.

Mine either has my name and or valued customer on it.

The internet idiots strike again :

And you won't look like a stooge when you hit the check out with a coupon with some smart A$$ printing on it. :big:

As to the saw. Yahoo has a group on it with all kinds of fixes for them, as you can see from the clarke picture, I have jet one that looks to be made from the same factory just finished better than the HF ones. As most of them no matter what badge is on the them come from the same factory they just are various degrees of finishing that the companies pay for!

Also as be said mine cuts and cuts, on large sized stock you have to check the cut as it does drift a little I got mine on sale for $180.00 a couple years ago.


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 12, 2008)

I have the bandsaw and their tool grinder. Both are great. I have heard their HVLP paint guns are good. I also have their blast cabinet (or one that has to be identical) that has been great. Lastly, I have heard their pneumatic rivet guns are good, and have one on backorder.

Best,

BW


----------



## mogogear (Dec 14, 2008)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> Have you looked at the coupon  Just for you
> Fat Wallet Customers I don't think they would send out an email like that, Besides who ever did it, might not have know the bar code and number below is their ID tracking number from H F's the marketing department as mine has my address numbers in it.
> 
> If you want the coupons sign up for them on the web site. I have gotten 2 in the last week one For 25% and 15% in addition they send out other coupons every other day. you can always not use them.
> ...



I must be blind ... where exactly do you sign up for coupons?? I poked around on their home page and did not find the link or drop down menu.... 

Signed,

dense or blind or both;D


----------

